# Finally talked to the girl that I like.



## knucky (Jan 28, 2012)

I been planning to talk to her since previous semester but I always chickened out. Today I finally did it. I only know few info of her like her name and where is she from, I didn't get her number or Facebook. I may have creeped her out because before I talked to her I was following her around a bit. It's just that I rarely see her so I don't want to miss the opportunity (I almost went back home when I initially saw her but I went inside back). Nevertheless, I don't feel much regret now because I achieved something that I thought I could never do. I may looked embarrassing when I talked to her but I will feel regret more if I didn't talk to her. I hope I can be closer to her


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratz  , Must've taken a lot of courage.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Easier said than done of course, but girls really wait for you to talk to them. I did something similar 2 days ago starting a conversation with the girl next to me. Glad you did it, especially if you sit next to her.


----------



## Blueisgood (Mar 23, 2013)

Good for you.

Sometimes i'll analyse my chances and see how far i should really go loll...

If you're careful, first you can at least exchange words, and there you have her eyes in yours, even a smile. That is precious. 

Making a move is worth it. Do it when you see it in the moment.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Now I get on really well with this girl who I absolutely adore, yesterday whilst working we had an absolute ball and she became single about a week and a half ago - I just completely failed to have the nerve to ask her out. There were a couple of open goals that I completely failed to convert regarding her helping me buy some clothes and other general stuff. I just feel like it would be far too good to be true that she actually likes me back, I think I need to find out via a friend whether I have any hope before I feel confident enough that it won't end in abject failure. I also don't know whether it's too soon since her break up, but then I don't want to wait so long that she finds someone else, which she would because she could charm the pants off any bloke. I won't see her until Saturday unless I can think of an excuse to contact her on facebook again. I just feel so excited yet nervous all the time and can't stop thinking about her.


----------



## knucky (Jan 28, 2012)

villadb said:


> Now I get on really well with this girl who I absolutely adore, yesterday whilst working we had an absolute ball and she became single about a week and a half ago - I just completely failed to have the nerve to ask her out. There were a couple of open goals that I completely failed to convert regarding her helping me buy some clothes and other general stuff. I just feel like it would be far too good to be true that she actually likes me back, I think I need to find out via a friend whether I have any hope before I feel confident enough that it won't end in abject failure. I also don't know whether it's too soon since her break up, but then I don't want to wait so long that she finds someone else, which she would because she could charm the pants off any bloke. I won't see her until Saturday unless I can think of an excuse to contact her on facebook again. I just feel so excited yet nervous all the time and can't stop thinking about her.


Good on you, man. In my case, there's a big chance the girl I like is already taken since I took so long to finally approach her and I didn't even ask her out. Just do what you think is right, I mean you already got some chemistry with her, the worst could happen is she just think of you as a friend. For me as someone who has social anxiety, that is good enough. I can learn from it and pursue another girl (there are so many other girls).


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Your attitude about this is really great, a difficult one to have and not so common around here. It's good that you are aware that she might be a bit weirded out if she noticed you following her first, even if you otherwise seemed nice after. Now you know you *can* approach a girl you like and have never spoken to before so you should always remember and feel proud of it if you ever get hopeless thoughts or feelings. 

Good luck with the other fishies in the sea!


----------

